
Amdahl's Law Is Misleading - chewxy
https://www.embeddedrelated.com/showarticle/1033.php
======
lend000
This scatter-brained exposé really says nothing about Amdahl's Law except that
there are still benefits to optimizing pieces that are not necessarily the
main "bottleneck" of a task, which I think is obvious in relevant contexts.

------
frostirosti
Amdahl's law is not misleading. Amdahl's law shows the speed up under a fixed
problem size. Gustafson simple showed that since we parallelized an aspect of
a problem, we can solve larger problems with the time saved. Amdahl's law is
the max for fixed problem sizes.

~~~
frostirosti
Reevaluating Amdahl's Law.

[http://www.johngustafson.net/pubs/pub13/amdahl.pdf](http://www.johngustafson.net/pubs/pub13/amdahl.pdf)

~~~
dnautics
wow even this is a bit hard to parse (and I work with John!)

Basically, Gustafson's law says, "yeah but really what you're going to do with
massively parallel computing is you're going to run more copies of the same
program, which has a linear scaling factor".

------
deedree
Lol, seeing the comments so far I might be the minority, but I loved reading
this. Made my mind feel like it came up from under water to see the sun. Happy

------
tedunangst
How does amdahls law apply to articles that take two hours to read?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It says that you don't parallelize well.

------
krylon
The title is really awesome!

------
rullelito
Wow, this was really not worth the time it took to read it.

